# Kimber for anniversery



## blue d (Apr 3, 2008)

My lovely bride asked me today if I wanted a new Kimber Ultra for our 21st. wedding anniversery.

What a wonderful wife!


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

blue d said:


> My lovely bride asked me today if I wanted a new Kimber Ultra for our 21st. wedding anniversery.
> 
> What a wonderful wife!


I HOPE you didn't turn her down. But now what are you gonna get her?:smt082


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

*Well?*

What model is she getting you? What are you getting her? A five carat diamond? haha


----------

